# Sadie went to the bridge this morning



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

we rescued Sadie 5 years ago at the age of 12..she would be 17 this year...her tiny body gave out on her this last week,she stopped eating and control of her back legs.we believe she was in end stage kidney failure...she passed peacefully this morning to be with her good friend Cuddles...we will miss you dear Sadie...Love Mom.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP sweet Sadie....your family will miss you so. But wow...16 plus years, you were wonderful to rescue her and give her 5 great years of love and care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Luna

I am so VERY SORRY to hear about Sadie. 
God Bless you for adopting her and loving her and 16 is a wonderful age, although it is NEVER long enough.
Snobear will be greeting Sadie at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Sadie. WOW... almost 17.... what a gift! Hugs to you.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure Sadie would say thank your for letting her spend her last years with you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a great life you gave Sadie. I'm so sorry you didn't get more time with her.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry .. RIP Sweet Sadie


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. No matter how long we have them, it's never long enough.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed Sadie.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss of Sadie. Do you have some pictures of her that you can share with us? Maybe sharing some stories and pictures will help with some of the pain. You are very blessed to have had her for so long. My heart goes out to for your loss.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest in Peace Sweet Sadie, I am so sorry for your loss and Thank You for taking an older rescue.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Bless you for rescuing a senior and giving her a wonderful home for so many years. I hope you have many happy memories that you can share with us (and some photos). RIP dear Sadie...


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

No matter how many years, it's never enough. Rest now sweet Sadie. You will be missed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sadie. She was blessed to have you and such a good life after rescue.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. She lived a good long life and you can rest well that you made her last years the best.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

RIP Sadie. Thank you so much for adopting a senior girl like Sadie. I'm sure it made all the difference to her.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss of Sadie. RIP sweet girl


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you all ...Sadie was a true survivor..she weighed 126 pounds when we recued her...we put her on thyroid,...and off she went...she never walked normally..but over the months she lost half her weight..she hiked and swam,and lived the life of a golden....right before I took her to the vet this morning,Jackon rested his head on her back.and stayed there..I think he knew....he adored her.it was heart wrenching..we all feel a great loss..I know she is in a better place now..we were blessed.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Sadie. She was so lucky to spend her senior years in your loving home.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your beloved Sadie. What an amazing life she had with you, you truly rescued her in so many ways. While their time with us is always too short, what an achievement to reach sweet 16. Swift journey sweet Sadie, you were much loved.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. 
You gave each other 5 wonderful years. 
My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace sweet Sadie.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sadie thanks you for giving her five wonderful years--filled with love and attention.

You have five years of wonderful memories to keep with you...forever....

Rest in Peace, Sadie.

SJ


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MaggiesSadie (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that your Sadie has gone. I had a Sadie until 3 weeks ago and it has left a huge hole in my life as I'm sure your Sadie has for you.
Lets hope they meet up at Rainbow Bridge and become good pals and play forever.
Thinking about you..........Maggie Larnaca Cyprus


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Luna2

I am so very sorry about Sadie.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss ..run free Sadie..


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sadie was a very lucky girl to have you. She will be waiting for you, tail wagging and forever celebrating the things she loved best.

:sadwavey:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A great age - but that does not lessen the pain that we have when they leave us - the time we have is never ever enough.

RIP Sadie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Bumping up for Sadie=she would have been 17!!


----------

